# Ball screw drawing for PM25MV conversion



## joefroooo (Jul 27, 2020)

I have a Precision Mathews mill in transit to me and I plan to CNC it. Does anyone have the drawings or lengths of the X, Y and Z axis ball screws with end machined. I would like to use FK bearing blocks on the 3 axis with a FF block on the X only. Please let me know if drawing around  or if I should wait and measure my self.
 Joe


----------

